# iPhone cut-thru T-shirts Costumes NASA Engineer



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Gut Ripping iPhone Halloween Costume + 17 more hi-tech costumes





Beating iPhone Heart Halloween Costume + 20 more high-tech costumes





I think the guy sells stuff. So I don't know if it's kosher to post. But regardless it's a fun why-didn't-I-think-of-that-well-I-woulda-if-I-could-design-apps-idea ;

I don't know if that could possibly give anyone ideas. If anything SFX under your T-shirt. I had a remote controlled noisemaker for example inside a grim reaper PVC prop. It scared ToT's : Somthing along those lines you can do yourself with audio if not the visuals.

Zombie-F should get him to advertise :


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Check out Digitaldudz. they market several versions.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I dig the gut-ripping app. Very clever.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I have some old devices with screens (media players, portable DVD players) that I would love to use for Hallowen. These give me some great ideas! Thanks!


----------

